

It's Highly Probable That We Have Lived on Mars - baristaGeek
http://tebanvargas.wordpress.com/2015/01/07/6/

======
gus_massa
It's much easier. Just dig in the Earth and find the launching pads, or the
metallic tools used to create the ships, or ...

Bronce was discovered in ~3000BC and cooper in ~4500BC. They left nice objects
that are easy to find by archeologist. Before that, it was impossible to build
a starship.

------
api
Probably not highly probable, but upvoted because I love stuff like this. We
really don't know very much about the distant past or the "big questions," so
radical stuff is always within the realm of possibility at the very least.

~~~
baristaGeek
It's near-to-impossible to quantify this, but again, "there's enough
uncertainty to open up our minds". Thank you very much for your comment by the
way, writing though-provoking stuff and seeing smart people discuss those
ideas is truyl fulfilling.

~~~
api
There's far too little bold speculation and question-asking these days.

It wasn't always this way. When I go back and read eminent scientists from the
50s and 60s I am pleasantly shocked by their fearlessness.

You can go further back too. Thomas Edison built a machine to experiment with
electromagnetic communication with the dead. Silly? Perhaps. But I see that as
evidence of a questioning and a questing mind that wasn't afraid to ask big
crazy questions. No professional would dare anything like that today unless
they were so independently wealthy they didn't need anyone else's support.

We've turned into a bunch of careerist cowards who keep our heads down out of
the conditioned fear that expressing anything "far out" might offend some
bureaucracy or ideological group. The irony is that the 50s and 60s were far
more buttoned-up when it came to cultural norms, dress codes, etc. We've
liberalized in one way but gone hyper-conservative in another.

